# Forum Offer Mazzer Super Jolly Electonic On Demand Grinder.......£690 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Mazzer Super Jolly Electronic On Demand Grinder £690 delivered to Forum members only.......give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## melissabarista (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi Andy.

Melissa here. We will be getting in touch with you in the next couple days re the Fracino payment (sorry it's taking us so long. We have lots of big decisions to make at the moment but we both currently have full time jobs too). But I've just been trying to decide which Mazzer grinder to go for. It was between the Super Jolly and the Major, I think i'm going to go for the Mazzer SJ E hence how I found this on the blog! I've seen one for 658pounds (inc tax) on a1coffee.co.uk but then spotted this which is more expensive. Is there a reason why?

Melissa


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Melissa, that is a great price at A1 coffee that I couldn't match if I wanted to! They must have had some sort of bulk deal or something. If you can get it from there, go for it! I think my price is pretty competitive but that is the lowest price I have seen for this grinder! Just for your info - I can do you a Mazzer Major E for £940 delivered.....


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

The major is a considerably better grinder in the cup than an sj


----------

